
Wework is now valued at 16B dollars - sage76
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/15/office-envy-get-inside-weworks-new-york-space.html
======
sage76
I don't know how this real estate company is being valued like a tech company.
Having a website and online booking now somehow seems to make you a tech
company. I guess we should just party like it's 99.

------
tmaly
I bet the fundamentals do not support this valuation.

What is their cashflow look like?

~~~
sage76
Another article : [http://thehustle.co/why-wework-is-worth-so-
much](http://thehustle.co/why-wework-is-worth-so-much)

Quote : "Boston Properties, the largest publicly-traded office real estate
company, owns 47 million square feet of office space and has a market cap of
$18B. The company has real, tangible, assets and is valued only slightly more
than WeWork who’s renting a total of 80 offices."

